# Problème avec le terminal



## Snickers84 (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord je ne sais pas si ce post est dans la bonne partie du forum, si non je m'en excuse par avance.

Je suis néophyte en informatique, mais depuis quelques temps je fais différents cours et exercices en ligne pour apprendre la programmation en Python et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais à chaque fois que j'ouvre mon terminal le message suivant s'affiche:

Last login: Mon Oct 29 13:39:23 on ttys000
-bash: Hello.java: command not found
-bash: public: command not found
-bash: /Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('
-bash: /Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile: line 7: `    public static void main(String[] arg) {'
airdejean2:~ jeandupont$

J'ai certainement fait une mauvaise manœuvre et j'ai parcouru différents sites en français et en anglais sans trouver de personne ayant un problème similaire.

En vous remerciant par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (7 Novembre 2018)

Peux-tu faire

```
$> more /Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile
```
 ?

J'ai l'impression que tu as mis du code Java dans ton profile bash.


----------



## Snickers84 (14 Novembre 2018)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse. Serais-tu en mesure de m'indiquer comment je peux remédier à cela ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2018)

néophyte en informatique. ?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Novembre 2018)

Celui qui ment, est un menteur !


----------



## Snickers84 (14 Novembre 2018)

Larme a dit:


> Peux-tu faire
> 
> ```
> $> more /Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile
> ...


J'avais mal lu et je n'avais pas vu ce que tu avais inséré. J'ai essayé cette commande et le message est le suivant :
#   Change Prompt
#   ------------------------------------------------------------
    export PS1="________________________________________________________________________________\n| \w @ \h (\u) \n| => "
    export PS2="| => "

#   Set Paths
#   ------------------------------------------------------------
    export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/bin/"
    export PATH="/usr/local/git/bin:/sw/bin/:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/mysql/bin:$PATH"

#   Set Default Editor (change 'Nano' to the editor of your choice)
#   ------------------------------------------------------------
    export EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano

#   Set default blocksize for ls, df, du
#   from this: http://hints.macworld.com/comment.php?mode=view&cid=24491
#   ------------------------------------------------------------
    export BLOCKSIZE=1k

#   Add color to terminal
/Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile



Par ailleurs, j'ai essayé de changer de "shell" et depuis ce message avec java ne s'affiche plus et tout semble de nouveau fonctionner, du moins pour l'instant.

Je te remercie pour ton aide.


----------



## Snickers84 (14 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> néophyte en informatique. ?



Oui ? C'est néophyte ou informatique que tu ne comprends pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2018)

Snickers84 a dit:


> Oui ? C'est néophyte ou informatique que tu ne comprends pas ?


Ce que je veux dire c'est que ,Vous n'êtes pas si néophyte que cela


----------



## Snickers84 (15 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire c'est que ,Vous n'êtes pas si néophyte que cela



Désolé, j'ai pris ça comme une pique en plus de l'autre commentaire en-dessous que je n'ai pas vraiment compris sur le fait que je serais un menteur.

Oui, je ne suis pas complètement néophyte, je sais me servir d'un ordinateur et j'ai quelques connaissances en réseau, mais pour tout ce qui est programmation je suis néophyte


----------



## Larme (15 Novembre 2018)

Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il se passe, je n'utilise pas ça en général.
Mais en théorie, il faudrait regarder la ligne 7 de ce fichier (sans commentaire je suppose), donc 

```
/Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile
```

Ce qui est étrange, car c'est juste un path (sans rien d'autre), mais surtout, c'est un path sur lui-même. Retire cette ligne (en mettant # devant pour la commenter).


----------



## Snickers84 (15 Novembre 2018)

Larme a dit:


> Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il se passe, je n'utilise pas ça en général.
> Mais en théorie, il faudrait regarder la ligne 7 de ce fichier (sans commentaire je suppose), donc
> 
> ```
> ...



J'ai essayé mais cette ligne disparait dès que je clique dessus et est remplacée par :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2018)

Larme a dit:


> Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il se passe, je n'utilise pas ça en général.
> Mais en théorie, il faudrait regarder la ligne 7 de ce fichier (sans commentaire je suppose), donc
> 
> ```
> ...


C'est surtout un script. 

Peux-tu passer la commande suivante pour afficher son contenu ?

```
cat /Users/jeandupont/.bash_profile
```


----------

